# Gnats!



## Orchidnut57 (Jan 16, 2011)

okay...another tired old question but being new at this I am just wondering if the small amount of gnats that I see on occasion are something to be concerned with . Remember I have an indoor florescent set-up with humidity trays? My only Phrag is in a damp moss mix. The balance of my plants are in a bark mix and let us not forget the fans and air purifier.
Thanks in advance
DAH?


----------



## NYEric (Jan 17, 2011)

The gnat larvae will eat your plants. I like to kill the flying ones by hand but I have exceptional eye-hand coordination. Use safers spray or Sevin to kill on contact. If you are anti-chemical use neem or predatory insect control.


----------



## fbrem (Jan 17, 2011)

Hey, another Memphian on ST, didn't notice you yet, welcome. Probably fungus gnats, in my observation they pose little harm to most plants. They will cause your media to break down quicker, and they will eat some plant tissue. I do blame their larvae for completely moving down one of my pots of a very tine Utricularia (U. parthenopipes), they left nothing but what looked like tiny grass clippings and the inflorescences.

Forrest


----------



## Ray (Jan 17, 2011)

I view fungus gnats as the "canary in the coal mine". Their presence indicates the growth of mold in the medium, which suggests it is decomposing well enough that it is time to repot.

The larvae feed on the fungus, and once the population has grown sufficiently to knock it substantially back, they go to work on the other easy-to-digest organic matter in the pot - roots.


----------



## Orchidnut57 (Jan 17, 2011)

Forrest
I had no idea that was you.
I will be sure to speak with you at our next meeting
Thanks a lot
Jim


----------



## Orchidnut57 (Jan 17, 2011)

Thanks
Very good metaphor
I have one specimen sized Degarmoara which is in New Zealand moss and bark mix that needs repotting . But avoiding it due to the chore involved. I will address this at once
ST are the 'best'!
Jim


----------



## Erythrone (Jan 17, 2011)

Ray said:


> I view fungus gnats as the "canary in the coal mine". Their presence indicates the growth of mold in the medium, which suggests it is decomposing well enough that it is time to repot.
> 
> The larvae feed on the fungus, and once the population has grown sufficiently to knock it substantially back, they go to work on the other easy-to-digest organic matter in the pot - roots.



I agree with Ray.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jan 17, 2011)

There is a Bt product that is specifically for fungus gnats. Using it weekly for a few weeks generally gets rid of them. I find that fungus gnats go wild over any algae on the medium...which is typical on sphagnum. my worst fungus gnats ever came when I used rock wool as a medium...with no organic material at all.


----------



## Orchidnut57 (Jan 17, 2011)

Eric Muehlbauer said:


> There is a Bt product that is specifically for fungus gnats. Using it weekly for a few weeks generally gets rid of them. I find that fungus gnats go wild over any algae on the medium...which is typical on sphagnum. my worst fungus gnats ever came when I used rock wool as a medium...with no organic material at all.



Thanks Eric
And where does one find this product? I believe I have found the cuprit ...and I plan to repot it tomorrow with clean pot and fresh mix.
Can this Bt product be found at local vendors like Lowe's or specialty vendors such as Charlie's GHs.
Thanks so very much...mind you this is the first out break of critters I have had since I moved my 'operation' indoors. Never had them when they were in a cooler less controlled enviroment outside in a carport storage rm. Go figure


----------



## Clark (Jan 18, 2011)

Found sticky traps were effective for the flyers.
I cut them in quarters, peel one side, and lay them on the medium.
Found them useless combine w/ the clip/stick.
I start winning after the first one gets stuck.


----------



## Orchidnut57 (Jan 18, 2011)

Clark
Great idea...I will hang a few strips
Unless it gets worst then I will go with what Eric from Queens
recommended ..Bt
Thanks


----------



## Clark (Jan 18, 2011)

I don't hang these, I lay them flat.
It didn't work for me in a vertical position.
Good luck!


----------



## Ernie (Jan 18, 2011)

Thanks to google shopping...

http://www.gardensalive.com/product...g_engine&utm_campaign=google&bhcd2=1295358923

http://www.amazon.com/Valent-Gnatrol-WDG-60-grams/dp/B003E7BGTU


----------



## paphioboy (Jan 18, 2011)

Grow a butterwort (Pinguicula)!  They just love fungus gnats...


----------



## fbrem (Jan 18, 2011)

paphioboy said:


> Grow a butterwort (Pinguicula)!  They just love fungus gnats...



this is very true, Pings won't eliminate fungus gnats, especially the larvae, but they sure gobble up the adults.
Jim - you're in luck, I have many new established ping divisions, I'll try to remember to bring you one this weekend at the meeting.


----------



## likespaphs (Jan 18, 2011)

don't know if this will help. may be only industrial pesticides, so to speak
http://www.ksre.ksu.edu/library/entml2/mf2937.pdf


----------



## Erythrone (Jan 18, 2011)

Here is something I found usefull from "Great Garden Formulas"

To control gnats and fruit flies:

Fill a small wide-mouth jar about 7/8 with water.
Add 1 tablespoon cider vinegar. 

Place near infested plants.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 18, 2011)

If "control" means "quench their thirst"! oke:


----------



## Orchidnut57 (Jan 18, 2011)

fbrem said:


> this is very true, Pings won't eliminate fungus gnats, especially the larvae, but they sure gobble up the adults.
> Jim - you're in luck, I have many new established ping divisions, I'll try to remember to bring you one this weekend at the meeting.



Thanks
I have done some research on our guest speaker...coool!


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jan 18, 2011)

I got my Bt from Garden's Alive. I think its called Knox-out gnats.


----------



## Orchidnut57 (Jan 18, 2011)

Thanks
I found it 
Knock out gnats it is


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 19, 2011)

There are two things about Knock-Out Gnats you should know about:
1. It works best with soil-based media. Most orchid media has little to "catch" the Bacillus thuringiensis and hold them to allow them to do their work.
2. My bottle warns against use with fertilizer. Maybe the newer versions have overcome that problem.


----------



## Orchidnut57 (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks Dot
I have yet to order the product and what you are saying makes good sense
Clark recommended small cut up pieces of sticky board which I have place on each plant...quiet the tedious chore! I am waiting for a butterwort that a member of our local society plans to share...it still does not take care of the larvae?


----------



## Vina (Jan 20, 2011)

look what I found at http://www.getridofthings.com/get-rid-of-gnats.htm 
A bowl full of vinegar and a little dishsoap is a popular way to reduce gnat populations by trapping them. Gnats go for the vinegar in the hopes of a good meal, and find that the lack of water tension caused by the dishsoap won't let them out of the bowl. There's nothing like cheap and natural gnat control for a slim budget.


----------



## Erythrone (Jan 20, 2011)

Vina said:


> look what I found at http://www.getridofthings.com/get-rid-of-gnats.htm
> A bowl full of vinegar and a little dishsoap is a popular way to reduce gnat populations by trapping them. Gnats go for the vinegar in the hopes of a good meal, and find that the lack of water tension caused by the dishsoap won't let them out of the bowl. There's nothing like cheap and natural gnat control for a slim budget.



I agree!!!


----------

